# Sterling Questions



## Ed Minas (Nov 17, 2020)

I have a ladies Sterling build in Chicago which should put it prior to 1898.  It has Toc hubs and wooden rims.  It also has a steel chain gaurd and a steel rear fender both of which have holes for dress gaurd lacing.  I would have expected wooden fenders and wooden chain gaurd.  Have others seen these metal components on early bike like this?  I am also wondering about the stem clamp is this too late for a 1898 bike?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 17, 2020)

Your sterling is no earlier than 98 or later.. built like a watch is a later logo along with the patent date of 98. The gaurd and fender are more than likely to be euro british made...metal clad wood wheels are later also all Ive seen is wood guards for us made bikes in that period.clamp on neck is correct..


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 17, 2020)

Fender, chainguard and stem clamp are all correct. The badge says chicago so it was built before 98. The later model sterlings say kenosha. Is the badge aluminum? As for the "built like a watch" I've seen that saying in advertisements from 1896. If your badge is aluminum then it's probably a 96 maybe 95 but I would have to dig a bit to remember.


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 17, 2020)

I agree with @Barnegatbicycles that the parts are correct. Here is info from 1897 and 1898 Sterling catalogs from www.Sterba-bike.cz. Neither catalog says what material the fenders and chainguard are but the chainguard in the images looks like yours. Also both 1897 and 1898 reference Chicago.

1897 Sterling Catalog:









1898 Sterling Catalog:
















						Annie Oakley Rode Sterling Bicycles | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Annie rode a Sterling bicycle, while sharpshooting.




					thecabe.com
				



Fenders look like steel in the second and third photos of Annie Oakley thread.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow thank you.  You guys rock.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 17, 2020)

Heres a 94-95 bike..the logo built like a watch is a 97-98 logo first apeared on catalogs.... the patent date  is the key on dates on this .. cant be earlier than the badge . Either a 98 or later bike. Metal is possible but ive seen wood on most girls bikes..


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 17, 2020)

Ed,

Can you find the serial number on your Sterling frame?

Jeff


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 17, 2020)

redline1968 said:


> Heres a 94-95 bike..the logo built like a watch is a 97-98 logo first apeared on catalogs.... the patent date  is the key on dates on this .. cant be earlier than the badge . Either a 98 or later bike. Metal is possible but ive seen wood on most girls bikes..
> View attachment 1302954







Looks like a 3 not an 8.


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 17, 2020)

From 1894 Sterling Catalog. Lady Sterling Model F with steel chain and mud guards. From Sterba-bike.cz.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2020)

Ha :0 :0 look closely with loop.. 
 Mine would be a 92...:0:0..wish


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 18, 2020)

1897 catalog


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 18, 2020)

Hmm... the slogan was used but not applied to the badge till 97 98 still un sure but that bike is a 98 or later..by the patent number


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 19, 2020)

Ed,

Please post a clear photo of the patent dates on your badge. I think the last date is '92 and looks just like the other Sterling badge posted here except with "Built Like a Watch" added to the bottom. Not sure yet what year that was added to the badge. Here is a 1895 image of a Sterling where it looks like "Built Like a Watch" may be on the bottom of this badge in the photo:





1894 Sterling ad stating Sterlings can now be purchased directly from the factory and not through jobber Stokes Mfg. Company:




Sterling's new factory in Kenosha WI opened August 1895 from July 11, 1895 issue of _The Bearings_. They closed their Chicago factory but kept their offices in Chicago. Sterling became part of American Bicycle Company Trust starting model year 1900:




Article about 1896 Sterling models from December 5, 1895 issue of _The Bearings:_


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 19, 2020)

Sterling badge compilation from images posted here on CABE and other online sources:

Circa1894 from LuxLow website:




From @redline1968:




From @Ed Minas:




From @TR6SC :




From online posting for a Sterling Chainless that was for sale:


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2020)

Very interesting.. there was a special light weight bike built for annie londonderry.1894. the bike disapeared around pacific nw.


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 19, 2020)

*ANNIE IS BACK* from May 10, 1895 issue of _The Bearings:_


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 19, 2020)

Awsome. Thanks. Very interesting info..looks like the bike disapeared in california.. well im in oregon thats pretty close.. im gonna check inside the hangar for orig color.. might have some. Otherwise its a long shot but who knows.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 23, 2020)

Barnegatbicycles said:


> Fender, chainguard and stem clamp are all correct. The badge says chicago so it was built before 98. The later model sterlings say kenosha. Is the badge aluminum? As for the "built like a watch" I've seen that saying in advertisements from 1896. If your badge is aluminum then it's probably a 96 maybe 95 but I would have to dig a bit to remember.



Thank you that is very helpful.   The badge is aluminum


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 23, 2020)

:0


----------



## Dick Rath (Nov 25, 2020)

Ed,
It appears that my earlier response to your questions about your Sterling never actually got posted.....don't know why.  I won't go through
all of the verbage however, if you care to have a look at the Sterlings I've restored over the years you can go to my website  (timemachineslimited@aol.com) and scroll through the pictures;  on most, if you click on the lead picture it will open to show many detailed pictures. Sadly the  picture that shows a ladies Sterling like yours was a very early restoration of mine and all of the detailed pictures of the finished project were lost forever in my "Great Computer Crash of 2004". The white men's Sterling on my website was restored for Peter Zheutlin for his book signing and lecture tour which followed publication of his book "Around The World On Two Wheels" comemorating the ride around the world made by his great, great, aunt Annie Londonderry in 1896. 
Hope all is well with you.
Best regards and Happy Thanksgiving,
Dick Rath


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jan 3, 2021)

Aug 15 1895 









Aug 22 1895


----------

